# What is the best sx os USA reseller?



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 19, 2018)

So I wanna buy sx os (license) from a USA reseller. I dont care that much about price but I don't want to pay more than 35$. I mainly just want a reseller which will send me the code today instead of making me wait days. I was considering getting from 3ds flashcard since it says on their site that they will give you a code within 2 hours of purchasing (can somebody who purchased from them tell me if this is true?). So who should I buy from?


----------



## crotchy (Jun 19, 2018)

3ds flashcard doesnt send it instantly sadly (if I knew before ordering I would not have bought it with them)
Ive paid like 4 hours ago or something, and payment went from processing to accepted, but no code arrived.
also havent received any response to my message I sent hours ago.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 19, 2018)

crotchy said:


> 3ds flashcard doesnt send it instantly sadly (if I knew before ordering I would not have bought it with them)
> Ive paid like 4 hours ago or something, and payment went from processing to accepted, but no code arrived.
> also havent received any response to my message I sent hours ago.


They're in China 
They usually reply to email after 11 / 12 midnight USA eastern time


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 19, 2018)

crotchy said:


> 3ds flashcard doesnt send it instantly sadly (if I knew before ordering I would not have bought it with them)
> Ive paid like 4 hours ago or something, and payment went from processing to accepted, but no code arrived.
> also havent received any response to my message I sent hours ago.


Ok thanks thanks for the info.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So who does send it instantly or within a few hours?


----------



## crotchy (Jun 19, 2018)

jakkal said:


> They're in China
> They usually reply to email after 11 / 12 midnight USA eastern time


did not know that, considering the site has contact information from US. (went with them cuz of this, expected em to be working during US office hours)
payment was however manually accepted (as it involves sending it to a paypal address they provide, and it took like 2 hours for them to move it from awaiting payment to payment accepted).
Oh well, shady markets come with shady sellers.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 19, 2018)

crotchy said:


> did not know that, considering the site has contact information from US. (went with them cuz of this, expected em to be working during US office hours)
> payment was however manually accepted (as it involves sending it to a paypal address they provide, and it took like 2 hours for them to move it from awaiting payment to payment accepted).
> Oh well, shady markets come with shady sellers.


You don't know what you're talking about. They're not shady. Just have some patience. They're receiving a bunch of orders plus they're 12 hour time zone difference. 

Chill or cancel your order


----------



## crotchy (Jun 19, 2018)

jakkal said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. They're not shady. Just have some patience. They're receiving a bunch of orders plus they're 12 hour time zone difference.
> 
> Chill or cancel your order


how is giving the impression its a US company (addresses and such on site), while actually operating from china not shady.
On top of their payment system to avoid paypal bans, no communication, advertising as delivery within 2 hours (havent gotten anything yet) etc.
I know I will receive it eventually, but still, they are as shady as they come.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 19, 2018)

Ordered sx os from 3ds-flashcards about 2 in a half hours ago, still says "Awaiting credit card payment"


----------



## jakkal (Jun 19, 2018)

crotchy said:


> how is giving the impression its a US company (addresses and such on site), while actually operating from china not shady.
> On top of their payment system to avoid paypal bans, no communication, advertising as delivery within 2 hours (havent gotten anything yet) etc.
> I know I will receive it eventually, but still, they are as shady as they come.


What don't you understand about then being in China. It's midnight. Their offices are closed. Cbinese people sleep too you know. Oh god.


----------



## crotchy (Jun 19, 2018)

jakkal said:


> What don't you understand about then being in China. It's midnight. Their offices are closed. Cbinese people sleep too you know. Oh god.


because their whole site gives the impression they operate from the US, nowhere are they open about the fact they are located in China.
Im not calling them scammers, I know they will deliver, but, they are really as shady as they come.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 19, 2018)

So does anybody have experience with modchipsdirect? They seem like the next best option...


----------



## jakkal (Jun 19, 2018)

crotchy said:


> because their whole site gives the impression they operate from the US, nowhere are they open about the fact they are located in China.
> Im not calling them scammers, I know they will deliver, but, they are really as shady as they come.


Well if you're selling modchips and flash karts you can't just put everything out there like that. 

Maybe you should find a seller on eBay because people like you know nothing about the modding scene at all.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 19, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> So does anybody have experience with modchipsdirect? They seem like the next best option...


I tried pro from them. They dont really give good updates. And i felt shady. So i canceled and got sx os from 3ds flashcards.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 19, 2018)

crotchy said:


> 3ds flashcard doesnt send it instantly sadly (if I knew before ordering I would not have bought it with them)
> Ive paid like 4 hours ago or something, and payment went from processing to accepted, but no code arrived.
> also havent received any response to my message I sent hours ago.



I ordered SX Pro within minutes of sales going live on that site and they still haven't even shipped yet.


----------



## jakkal (Jun 19, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> I tried pro from them. They dont really give good updates. And i felt shady. So i canceled and got sx os from 3ds flashcards.


I've ordered alot from 3ds flashcard. They're a trusted seller in my book


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 19, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> So does anybody have experience with modchipsdirect? They seem like the next best option...



I ordered 2 pros, one from them and one from 3ds flashcard.  Neither have shipped or given many updates.  ModChips doesn't accept paypal though, that was my only concern.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 19, 2018)

Well I think I'll just try 3ds-flashcard  and hope that they deliver it and if they don't I'll ask for a refund.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 19, 2018)

If u watch American news u would think china workers all work in sweat shops and get no breaks.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 19, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Well I think I'll just try 3ds-flashcard  and hope that they deliver it and if they don't I'll ask for a refund.



I would not I have waited 9+ hours.  Site makes it sound like 2 hour wait reading description.    I'm sure they will get to it eventually but it's a headache there.  No communication for so long.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> So I wanna buy sx os (license) from a USA reseller. I dont care that much about price but I don't want to pay more than 35$. I mainly just want a reseller which will send me the code today instead of making me wait days. I was considering getting from 3ds flashcard since it says on their site that they will give you a code within 2 hours of purchasing (can somebody who purchased from them tell me if this is true?). So who should I buy from?


dude if you order today, you likely WON'T get it today on account of payment usually taking 24hrs to process. Just order from axiogame and wait until tomorrow when they deliver to everyone who ordered. for $25, that is not a bad wait for a reasonably priced product.


----------



## Blotto (Jun 19, 2018)

I used ModChipsDirect about an hour ago with a Wal-Mart debit card just in case. Had my code emailed to me in 25min.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 19, 2018)

Blotto said:


> I used ModChipsDirect about an hour ago with a Wal-Mart debit card just in case. Had my code emailed to me in 25min.


Hmm... registered today, one comment.  Are you sure you're not a modchipsdirect plant trying to get sales?

In fact, while you're here.  Any updates on shipping for SX Pro customers?  Wtf is taking so long?  Ship my shit already!


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't believe it you prolly work for mod chips direct lol or more people would be saying they get code.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 19, 2018)

Someone really should put up a poll.  It seems so many are looking for OS key and quick delivery.   If we compile a poll might pull all these threads into one on where to buy.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 19, 2018)

ModDog said:


> I would not I have waited 9+ hours.  Site makes it sound like 2 hour wait reading description.    I'm sure they will get to it eventually but it's a headache there.  No communication for so long.


Well I don't know who to go with then...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tomhanks69 said:


> dude if you order today, you likely WON'T get it today on account of payment usually taking 24hrs to process. Just order from axiogame and wait until tomorrow when they deliver to everyone who ordered. for $25, that is not a bad wait for a reasonably priced product.


From what I heard they haven't given keys to anyone. And everybody who ordered from them are really mad.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Well I don't know who to go with then...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


They havent given any. thats why i said tomorrow. anyone who bothered to contact them knows they stated the 20th due to dragon boat festival, a chinese holiday.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 19, 2018)

tomhanks69 said:


> They havent given any. thats why i said tomorrow. anyone who bothered to contact them knows they stated the 20th due to dragon boat festival, a chinese holiday.


Okay. I'll wait a little bit. I was originally planning to order from them before I heard people saying they are bad. Also I feel it might get cracked soon.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 19, 2018)

anyone used online-trends?  I know they aren't US based..


----------



## yadspi (Jun 19, 2018)

Can confirm modchipdirect , bought the OS at 7am , got the code via email at 10am (Easter time USA) $35 is a bit expensive but it was the only site that had them stock.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

tomhanks69 said:


> They havent given any. thats why i said tomorrow. anyone who bothered to contact them knows they stated the 20th due to dragon boat festival, a chinese holiday.





gamemasteru03 said:


> Okay. I'll wait a little bit. I was originally planning to order from them before I heard people saying they are bad. Also I feel it might get cracked soon.





gamemasteru03 said:


> Okay. I'll wait a little bit. I was originally planning to order from them before I heard people saying they are bad. Also I feel it might get cracked soon.


Also, It's already the 20th in china, just super fkn early in the morning. we might even see our codes as early as 5pm this evening, as itll be 8am june 20th in china


----------



## TurtlePowerrr (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't work for Modchipsdirect but I will tell you this. I ordered the PRO back on 5/20. They sent me an email a few days ago confirming I was in the first batch. I went to their site now and they have codes IN STOCK. $35 is a tad high, but doesn't cost more than eating a meal out with the wife so it's all good. I just now placed a new order for the SX OS and the time is 1:51 as I write this. 

Will update once I get the code.


----------



## jtakun (Jun 19, 2018)

I got mine from 3ds flashcard. I ordered it this morning and sent them a follow up email They responded within the hour and got my code.

Edit: I know I'm a new user, but I'm usually just lurking around lol


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 19, 2018)

jtakun said:


> I got mine from 3ds flashcard. I ordered it this morning and sent them a follow up email They responded within the hour and got my code.
> 
> Edit: I know I'm a new user, but I'm usually just lurking around lol




 i orderd from them also got no key also emailed them still no response been about 5 hours


----------



## YngwieMalmsteen (Jun 19, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Well I think I'll just try 3ds-flashcard  and hope that they deliver it and if they don't I'll ask for a refund.


Try it. I got my code in less than 2 hours and you will not have a problem with credit card issues. It will pass just fine
http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-os.html


----------



## phailure (Jun 19, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> i orderd from them also got no key also emailed them still no response been about 5 hours



Bought from 3ds flashcard last night at around 6PM EST. Ive gotten nothing from them.


----------



## YngwieMalmsteen (Jun 19, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> Okay. I'll wait a little bit. I was originally planning to order from them before I heard people saying they are bad. Also I feel it might get cracked soon.


Go with http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-os.html
Got my code less than 2 hours and they are USA and not china

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



phailure said:


> Bought from 3ds flashcard last night at around 6PM EST. Ive gotten nothing from them.


Buy from http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-os.html. Got my code less than 2 hours and they are USA and not China store


----------



## Switchgamer90 (Jun 19, 2018)

I am in canada and bought the sx os yesterday from online-trends (uk based) and got the code within 8 hours. The site block U.S IPs so you will have to use a vpn


----------



## Blotto (Jun 19, 2018)

CaptainLoozer said:


> Hmm... registered today, one comment.  Are you sure you're not a modchipsdirect plant trying to get sales?
> 
> In fact, while you're here.  Any updates on shipping for SX Pro customers?  Wtf is taking so long?  Ship my shit already!




Sorry for late reply. I'm at work currently. Was just trying to get a key by the time I got home. Here is a screenshot of my inbox that should be proof enough. Must also say I used them after I ran into too many payment problems with 3ds and gave up.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 19, 2018)

Blotto said:


> Sorry for late reply. I'm at work currently. Was just trying to get a key by the time I got home. Here is a screenshot of my inbox that should be proof enough. Must also say I used them after I ran into too many payment problems with 3ds and gave up.



Sweet, my name is Josh too.

Did we just become best friends?


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 19, 2018)

I probably should have went with Modchipsdirect for my code....been a few hours since I ordered my code from online-trends....


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 19, 2018)

ordered from modchipsdirect 30 mins ago with no charge on my card or code.


----------



## phailure (Jun 19, 2018)

shabbypenguin said:


> ordered from modchipsdirect 30 mins ago with no charge on my card or code.


Same thing here, over an hour ago. My guess is that it's lunch time in California.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 19, 2018)

phailure said:


> Same thing here, over an hour ago. My guess is that it's lunch time in California.







they are in michigan, so perhaps its second lunch? or maybe nap time.


----------



## Blotto (Jun 19, 2018)

CaptainLoozer said:


> Sweet, my name is Josh too.
> 
> Did we just become best friends?



Hahaha! That gave me a good laugh. Might have to watch that movie again soon, it's been awhile.


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 19, 2018)

TurtlePowerrr said:


> I don't work for Modchipsdirect but I will tell you this. I ordered the PRO back on 5/20. They sent me an email a few days ago confirming I was in the first batch. I went to their site now and they have codes IN STOCK. $35 is a tad high, but doesn't cost more than eating a meal out with the wife so it's all good. I just now placed a new order for the SX OS and the time is 1:51 as I write this.
> 
> Will update once I get the code.



Cool, I'm actually waiting for your reply to this.

I've rationalized getting the code now too. I don't need the dongle and kinda like the 'Watch_Dogs' like way of loading payloads from my OP5 with the cool ASCII text and everything 

I've also rationalized paying for it in this way; I've bought many many mod chips in the past and have even altered satellite TV cards so I'm already damned to Hell . And although it sucks paying someone for shady hacks it really isn't any different than getting my PS1 chipped... and you have to admit, they ARE first to the commercial market with a working solution for backups after what I'm sure was a LOT of behind-the-scenes work that the open-source community hasn't released yet and I can't see any reason why they shouldn't be rewarded for that (how they distributed the keys could have used a lot of work though!).

While I understand that Atmosphere is going to be awesome (and look forward to using it!) I'm not going to lie and say I'm also not looking forward to not carrying $600 worth of carts with me everywhere, nor am I going to lie about potentially using it for other purposes.

My only REAL concern is hidden brick code that mistakes my legit purchased XS OS for a broken one and nukes the fuses or something. You can't 100% trust anyone after Gateway...

There. This can't be any worse than the other  posts on this forum lately.


----------



## jtakun (Jun 19, 2018)

jtakun said:


> I got mine from 3ds flashcard. I ordered it this morning and sent them a follow up email They responded within the hour and got my code.





gamer4lif3 said:


> i orderd from them also got no key also emailed them still no response been about 5 hours


Did you send them an email to sky.angela19 @ yahoo? It's the second email that's in their page. I sent an email to both and only that one answered and helped me out.


----------



## yadspi (Jun 19, 2018)

shabbypenguin said:


> ordered from modchipsdirect 30 mins ago with no charge on my card or code.


I ordered at 7am , they charged my card at 9am , got the code 10am. Hope that helps


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 19, 2018)

been about 5 hours since i ordered from online-trends....GRRR....they already charged my card....


----------



## phailure (Jun 19, 2018)

Did TX every say why they wouldn't be selling the codes themselves? That just seems easier logistically.


----------



## solitaire4eva (Jun 19, 2018)

Ordered a code 30 minutes ago from modchipcentral.  I believe in them they local!  I notice they start processing alot of orders for physical things at night.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 19, 2018)

I would cancel my order from online-trends if I knew how and just order from modchipsdirect...tired of waiting on online-trends.....




solitaire4eva said:


> Ordered a code 30 minutes ago from modchipcentral.  I believe in them they local!  I notice they start processing alot of orders for physical things at night.



Modchipcentral?  Don't you mean modchipsdirect?  I searched on Modchipcentral and didn't find it there


----------



## solitaire4eva (Jun 19, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I would cancel my order from online-trends if I knew how and just order from modchipsdirect...tired of waiting on online-trends.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




https://www.modchipsdirect.com my bad!
For physical stuff they been my go to people since Xbox 360. This my first time ordering anything digital from them.


----------



## CaptainLoozer (Jun 19, 2018)

phailure said:


> Did TX every say why they wouldn't be selling the codes themselves? That just seems easier logistically.



Maybe for you.  But for them, they just have to sell batches of codes to a handful of resellers and only have to worry about payment methods from them.  They don't want to have to deal with the hundreds, maybe thousands, of people directly.  Asking for refunds and all that crap.


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 19, 2018)

I just ordered from 3ds-flashcard despite every 'shadiness' meter going off in my head. I used a kinda-prepaid VISA card (not quite a real VISA but not a gift card either... and the first one I've seen work with HULU outside the US) so I'm not too concerned about fraud, but I'm also concerned that it hasn't billed yet so it might not have worked. I don't want them thinking I'm using a stolen VISA. I'm also not sure what kind of personal info/address would be associated with it when validating.

Is it normal that it is still 'Awaiting Credit Card Payment' and hasn't been charged to the card despite putting the info in about 20 mins ago?


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 19, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> I just ordered from 3ds-flashcard despite every 'shadiness' meter going off in my head. I used a kinda-prepaid VISA card (not quite a real VISA but not a gift card either... and the first one I've seen work with HULU outside the US) so I'm not too concerned about fraud, but I'm also concerned that it hasn't billed yet so it might not have worked. I don't want them thinking I'm using a stolen VISA. I'm also not sure what kind of personal info/address would be associated with it when validating.
> 
> Is it normal that it is still 'Awaiting Credit Card Payment' and hasn't been charged to the card despite putting the info in about 20 mins ago?


Ordered mine about 6 hours ago. Still says the same exact thing.


----------



## sorabora (Jun 19, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> I just ordered from 3ds-flashcard despite every 'shadiness' meter going off in my head. I used a kinda-prepaid VISA card (not quite a real VISA but not a gift card either... and the first one I've seen work with HULU outside the US) so I'm not too concerned about fraud, but I'm also concerned that it hasn't billed yet so it might not have worked. I don't want them thinking I'm using a stolen VISA. I'm also not sure what kind of personal info/address would be associated with it when validating.
> 
> Is it normal that it is still 'Awaiting Credit Card Payment' and hasn't been charged to the card despite putting the info in about 20 mins ago?



I placed my order 5 hours ago and have had the same "Awaiting Credit Card Payment" status.


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 19, 2018)

sorabora said:


> I placed my order 5 hours ago and have had the same "Awaiting Credit Card Payment" status.



Well I asked my friend Home and he said it's like 5:30am over there right now and they are likely hu-mans that require food and sleep. So I'm willing to give it a day or two before I feel the need to check up on what's going on. Also like I said, it's like a prepaid VISA, wouldn't get anyone very far on a spending spree with this number


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 19, 2018)

Payment went through after 8 hours. Will update when i get the code


----------



## TheCarlough (Jun 19, 2018)

I feel like a putz for ordering the Pro version...I wrongly assumed that by buying their most expensive option that we’d at least get access to the OS the same day others who just purchase the OS would....

I have a jig and cable already...and now I’m going to spend another $35 for a license....because I’m impatient. 

Not a very customer friendly move if you ask me.


----------



## solitaire4eva (Jun 19, 2018)

2 hours and a half later no code or update to payment status lol.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 20, 2018)

TheCarlough said:


> I feel like a putz for ordering the Pro version...I wrongly assumed that by buying their most expensive option that we’d at least get access to the OS the same day others who just purchase the OS would....
> 
> I have a jig and cable already...and now I’m going to spend another $35 for a license....because I’m impatient.
> 
> Not a very customer friendly move if you ask me.




How is it not a very customer friendly move ? You Pre-Ordered a product, you haven't gotten said product yet, since it was released 2 business days ago, but yet you want them to give you access to a different product ?


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Any updates?



I am now on hour 4 and it's still 'Awaiting Credit Card Payment' in the status at 3ds-flashcard...


----------



## crotchy (Jun 20, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Any updates?


still nothing, ordered like 12 hours ago maybe? went from "awaiting payment" to "payment accepted" after 2.
nothing since, no response to questions etc.
at this point it seems like I really shouldn't have gone with 3ds-flashcard


----------



## shredrexx (Jun 20, 2018)

Yeah. I ordered 13 hours ago from 3ds Flashcard. Still awaiting payment. I’m not expecting anything at this point.


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have an OS order at both Axio and ModsChipsDirect with no luck with either right now.


----------



## digipimp75 (Jun 20, 2018)

YngwieMalmsteen said:


> Go with http://www.modchipsdirect.com/xecuter-sx-os.html
> Got my code less than 2 hours and they are USA and not china
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



I ordered the Pro from them on 5/18 and haven't heard any updates.  Getting pretty pissed


----------



## TurtlePowerrr (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered my SX OS from modchipsdirect almost 8 hours ago and even sent a follow up email, but they haven't even responded or sent a code. YUP! Just sitting here at night staring at my switch, wishing I could start playing my backups soon!!!!! Geez I'm dying inside.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

TurtlePowerrr said:


> I ordered my SX OS from modchipsdirect almost 8 hours ago and even sent a follow up email, but they haven't even responded or sent a code. YUP! Just sitting here at night staring at my switch, wishing I could start playing my backups soon!!!!! Geez I'm dying inside.




Yea, i ordered from online-trends and modchipcentral....I emailed online-trends to cancel my order but I don't know if they will...but on the bright side, if they do send a code, I can sell that code to someone on here and they'll get the code within 5-10 minutes! (provided i'm awake, if i'm awake, gbatemp is open LOL) (if I do get that extra code, i'll sell it for $30 which is what I paid for it)


----------



## TurtlePowerrr (Jun 20, 2018)

YOOO!!!! UPDATE: MODCHIPSDIRECT NOW HAS SX OS LISTED AS "NOT IN STOCK"!!! WTF!!!! THEY BETTER HAVE MY CODE DUDE I SWEAR!


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

I just got an answer from 3ds-flashcard telling me how to pay PayPal... now I'm worried they'll bill me twice or I might just be sending this to some dude's account hahaha. I guess here goes nothing... I've lost more in worse ways and can always dispute PayPal, I'm sure they'd love that


----------



## Sodapopcan (Jun 20, 2018)

This whole release reeks of complete shit. Xecuter was not ready for release. They gave a fake release date in order to lock money in. The real pre orders started on the 15th boys and girls. Hate to say it but we all got screwed over. The real release date is probably the end of this month. Welcome to greed at its finest.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

Sodapopcan said:


> This whole release reeks of complete shit. Xecuter was not ready for release. They gave a fake release date in order to lock money in. The real pre orders started on the 15th boys and girls. Hate to say it but we all got screwed over. The real release date is probably the end of this month. Welcome to greed at its finest.




it's not complete shit, people are receiving their codes and dongles...however, I do think the release was botched...I honestly think they should have shipped the devices to distributors BEFORE the 15th so they'd have the in stock to send out on the 15th.  You don't go to Best Buy on a game's release date to buy it just to have them say "oh, yea, today is the release date, but we are waiting on shipment"....they already have it in stock and customers can have it on that date


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 20, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> it's not complete shit, people are receiving their codes and dongles...however, I do think the release was botched...I honestly think they should have shipped the devices to distributors BEFORE the 15th so they'd have the in stock to send out on the 15th.  You don't go to Best Buy on a game's release date to buy it just to have them say "oh, yea, today is the release date, but we are waiting on shipment"....they already have it in stock and customers can have it on that date



So how is it complete shit ? They said it will be released June 15th, and by the looks of it most of the re-sellers got them on the 15th.  I think you are underestimating how much work goes in to printing, checking, sending out thousands of products.

What would have been the point of the re-sellers sending them out on the 15th ? For people to bitch even more, since its a Friday and they wouldn't have gone anywhere over the weekend anyways.

I honestly can't believe how impatient all you people are. I pre-ordered on May 20th from modchipsdirect, I got my email that said they will ship out to me between the 19-22nd of June. Sounds good to me, not like there is some totally awesome game I'm waiting to play that I dont already have the cart for anyways.


----------



## sorabora (Jun 20, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> I just got an answer from 3ds-flashcard telling me how to pay PayPal... now I'm worried they'll bill me twice or I might just be sending this to some dude's account hahaha. I guess here goes nothing... I've lost more in worse ways and can always dispute PayPal, I'm sure they'd love that



Same here (CC not going through, which is lol). And request to use PayPal, which I can’t recall the last time I used or linked to a bank account. 

Let me know how the PayPal method goes.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 20, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> I just got an answer from 3ds-flashcard telling me how to pay PayPal... now I'm worried they'll bill me twice or I might just be sending this to some dude's account hahaha. I guess here goes nothing... I've lost more in worse ways and can always dispute PayPal, I'm sure they'd love that



I got a email from them my card was charged via wintopay but their site never went past "Awaiting credit card payment".  But when I checked my credit card no charge and I waited 9 hours much longer then the 2 mentioned.    Also their last payment screen was showing some errors and said was not secure in my browser.  Zero communication from them.

I gave up on them and went elsewhere.


----------



## shredrexx (Jun 20, 2018)

ModDog said:


> I got a email from them my card was charged via wintopay but their site never went past "Awaiting credit card payment".  But when I checked my credit card no charge and I waited 9 hours much longer then the 2 mentioned.    Also their last payment screen was showing some errors and said was not secure in my browser.  Zero communication from them.
> 
> I gave up on them and went elsewhere.



Where did you go? I’m seriously done with those guys.


----------



## Sodapopcan (Jun 20, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> it's not complete shit, people are receiving their codes and dongles...however, I do think the release was botched...I honestly think they should have shipped the devices to distributors BEFORE the 15th so they'd have the in stock to send out on the 15th.  You don't go to Best Buy on a game's release date to buy it just to have them say "oh, yea, today is the release date, but we are waiting on shipment"....they already have it in stock and customers can have it on that date



I’ll admit my accusations were vague but I still stand by my words. My opinion on this whole situation is under these circumstances. Tx has had little to no proper communication with its customers, yes we have heard a few updates but no clear direction with this entire release every step of the way we have had to rely on leaks an example is a release of the download on the tx os itself. How was this not hard planned to release at a certain time? And why did we all have to stand by like hawks to figure it out? Second point is that the pro users should have recieved their keys via email so the OS was useable while waiting. Third point was that the partner list directly on the Tx website is not trustworthy it seems like a list of websites who said “hey we can sell some”. Fourth is that the communication between these websites and TX themselves is abysmal and it shows some are sending keys some are waiting some don’t know what the heck to do. There is no direction. There is no guidance from even TX themselves. There is no structure.


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

sorabora said:


> Same here (CC not going through, which is lol). And request to use PayPal, which I can’t recall the last time I used or linked to a bank account.
> 
> Let me know how the PayPal method goes.



Well that makes sense, the volume of transactions they were probably making probably set off alarm bells wherever all of those payments are going to. They are probably throttling the payments a bit hoping it'll keep off the heat.

Sending by PayPal to any company is pretty damn sketchy and I have NO idea how long that account could stay open, but I did send it as a product or service and believe I can dispute it... maybe after showing them what they were trying to sell me with PayPal?? 

That said I took Skullator's recommendation and I've been following his YouTube channel for a long time and he seems like a straight-up dude.

EDIT: And I just got another response!



			
				3DS-Flashcard Email said:
			
		

> Thanks much, payment get.
> 
> Sorry for your waiting, we will send you the OS Code within 4 hours, the TX is arranging the codes to us by e-mail for our current orders, yesterday, we e-mailed out all the pre-order ones, thanks and sorry again.



If that's true, and even if it's by tomorrow morning, I'm cool with that.


----------



## ModDog (Jun 20, 2018)

shredrexx said:


> Where did you go? I’m seriously done with those guys.



I ended up going with modchipsdirect, mine came much quicker then the 24 hour's on OS they mention.   And payment system works perfect no messing with bad system like 3ds-flashcard was.   Well worth the extra 5 dollars in price.


----------



## sorabora (Jun 20, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> Well that makes sense, the volume of transactions they were probably making probably set off alarm bells wherever all of those payments are going to. They are probably throttling the payments a bit hoping it'll keep off the heat.
> 
> Sending by PayPal to any company is pretty damn sketchy and I have NO idea how long that account could stay open, but I did send it as a product or service and believe I can dispute it... maybe after showing them what they were trying to sell me with PayPal??
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update. Ya, I just replied to them and asked if they have an email address I can send the funds to directly or if they want me to re-submit the whole order.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

Sodapopcan said:


> I’ll admit my accusations were vague but I still stand by my words. My opinion on this whole situation is under these circumstances. Tx has had little to no proper communication with its customers, yes we have heard a few updates but no clear direction with this entire release every step of the way we have had to rely on leaks an example is a release of the download on the tx os itself. How was this not hard planned to release at a certain time? And why did we all have to stand by like hawks to figure it out? Second point is that the pro users should have recieved their keys via email so the OS was useable while waiting. Third point was that the partner list directly on the Tx website is not trustworthy it seems like a list of websites who said “hey we can sell some”. Fourth is that the communication between these websites and TX themselves is abysmal and it shows some are sending keys some are waiting some don’t know what the heck to do. There is no direction. There is no guidance from even TX themselves. There is no structure.




Yea, I definitely agree the key should have been entirely done by email, regardless of wether someone ordered the SX OS or the Pro...the dongle is only meant to be easy access....it's a replacement for a computer or a phone...but what do you get for paying that extra $15 or so? You get to wait...and hope the distributer actually gets their stock on time and can get it to you...


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> Yea, I definitely agree the key should have been entirely done by email, regardless of wether someone ordered the SX OS or the Pro...the dongle is only meant to be easy access....it's a replacement for a computer or a phone...but what do you get for paying that extra $15 or so? You get to wait...and hope the distributer actually gets their stock on time and can get it to you...



And to be honest, the nerd in me finds it really cool to hack a Switch with my phone with the ASCII log popping up and everything... like I'm a dude in Watch_Dogs or something lol.


----------



## Sodapopcan (Jun 20, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> Yea, I definitely agree the key should have been entirely done by email, regardless of wether someone ordered the SX OS or the Pro...the dongle is only meant to be easy access....it's a replacement for a computer or a phone...but what do you get for paying that extra $15 or so? You get to wait...and hope the distributer actually gets their stock on time and can get it to you...



A very true statement. I’m not even a pro buyer and I’m mad FOR those people. I don’t want anyone to get the impression that I’m on a mission to hate on TX. I WANT the SX OS, but I’m sitting here in a thread on a third party forum just to figure out how in the world I can buy the freakin key and actually receive it in 24 hours without getting scammed by shade.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

Sodapopcan said:


> A very true statement. I’m not even a pro buyer and I’m mad FOR those people. I don’t want anyone to get the impression that I’m on a mission to hate on TX. I WANT the SX OS, but I’m sitting here in a thread on a third party forum just to figure out how in the world I can buy the freakin key and actually receive it in 24 hours without getting scammed by shade.



I did order the Pro....so yea, i'm a bit pissed off about that....however, I did email modchipcentral to cancel that order and just get the SX OS.  I can use my laptop or my LG G3 to load the payload...i've been doing it all this time already and it's not a hassle or anything.  Once I get like a 200GB MicroSD card, I won't be having to turn off the Switch all that often anyway....


----------



## crotchy (Jun 20, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> Well that makes sense, the volume of transactions they were probably making probably set off alarm bells wherever all of those payments are going to. They are probably throttling the payments a bit hoping it'll keep off the heat.
> 
> Sending by PayPal to any company is pretty damn sketchy and I have NO idea how long that account could stay open, but I did send it as a product or service and believe I can dispute it... maybe after showing them what they were trying to sell me with PayPal??
> 
> ...


still not getting any responses, been waiting for 12+ hours :/


----------



## iteacha (Jun 20, 2018)

Why you limit your option to US stores only? I emailed all the stores that Team-Xecuter lists as base in USA, but none of the store can send me the license right away, so I bought SX OS from a store in Germany and I got the license within one hour. If you worry about the fraud I don't see any reasons to worry at all, nowadays it's very easy to dispute with your bank. so I don't see the point in only buying from USA. They will send the license via email anyways.


----------



## sorabora (Jun 20, 2018)

crotchy said:


> still not getting any responses, been waiting for 12+ hours :/



I submitted via PayPal and they emailed me the license key literally seconds later! I have it right now!

Super fast response. Kinda shocked really. Submitted through PayPal and boom, key via email


----------



## crotchy (Jun 20, 2018)

sorabora said:


> I submitted via PayPal and they emailed me the license key literally seconds later! I have it right now!
> 
> Super fast response. Kinda shocked really. Submitted PayPal and boom, key vis email


yup... just stuck on "payment accepted" which happened like 2 hours after I paid through paypal.
havent gotten anything since, what email did u mail them on?


----------



## serenewarfare (Jun 20, 2018)

Just got my card charged after about three hours ordering from Modchipsdirect

Haven’t gotten the OS code yet though


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Just received mine from axiogame after 4 days.


----------



## sorabora (Jun 20, 2018)

crotchy said:


> yup... just stuck on "payment accepted" which happened like 2 hours after I paid through paypal.
> havent gotten anything since, what email did u mail them on?



[email protected]

^^ email her and you’ll be taken care of pretty quickly.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

serenewarfare said:


> Just got my card charged after about three hours ordering from Modchipsdirect
> 
> Haven’t gotten the OS code yet though




Just got my card charged too!  I was logging into my PayPal to see if it had come off of my card and as soon as I picked up my phone to check, I got an email reciept from Modchipsdirect


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 20, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Just received mine from axiogame after 4 days.



What was your order number?


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 20, 2018)

edit


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 20, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> 6205




Damn... 400 away from mine.. Thanks


----------



## TurtlePowerrr (Jun 20, 2018)

ALERT ALERT!!! Just got my code from modchipsdirect. Glad to do business in the US of A!!!!


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

TurtlePowerrr said:


> ALERT ALERT!!! Just got my code from modchipsdirect. Glad to do business in the US of A!!!!




Nice to know they're still doing business at this hour....it's 11:24pm LOL (they are in EST time)


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 20, 2018)

Just got my OS from Modchipsdirect.   Still waiting on Axio.


----------



## Xellos2099 (Jun 20, 2018)

I got a question, if I get the the normal sx os, all i need in term of hardware to get homebrew runnign would be the jig from ebay right?  Since I couldn;t get the paperclip trick to work


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

Xellos2099 said:


> I got a question, if I get the the normal sx os, all i need in term of hardware to get homebrew runnign would be the jig from ebay right?  Since I couldn;t get the paperclip trick to work




Yes along with a computer or phone for sending the payload


----------



## jakkal (Jun 20, 2018)

just got my code from modchipsdirect and i ordered today at 4pm

crazy fast


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2018)

Bateman8419 said:


> Just got my OS from Modchipsdirect.   Still waiting on Axio.



Same here. I also placed an order with Axio and Online-Trend. Guess I either have some reselling or giveaways to plan once/if they send their codes.


----------



## serenewarfare (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice to hear Modchipsdirect is sending codes now. My order got processed and paid so hopefully I get my code soon.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 20, 2018)

And the usb c cable


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

Since I know that modchipcentral is sending out codes now, i'll be loading up my MicroSD card with a couple games


----------



## serenewarfare (Jun 20, 2018)

Got my code from Modchipsdirect!


----------



## solitaire4eva (Jun 20, 2018)

made my order at 3:45 pm and got my code at 11:19 pm from ModChipsDirect.  I forgot to check my email!


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

GRRR...got an email alert while watching YouTube and got excited for a second....turns out it was just spam...GRRR!  Come on Modchipsdirect!!!


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2018)

Devin said:


> Same here. I also placed an order with Axio and Online-Trend. Guess I either have some reselling or giveaways to plan once/if they send their codes.



And just got a code from Online-Trend. (Ordered at 7AM today.) Will be selling it for $24.99 in the trading forum eventually since I've already redeemed the one MCD sent.


----------



## xLegacyGT (Jun 20, 2018)

I used ModChipsDirect and got my code in 6 hours.


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

All I am getting is "Server Response Errors" and it's not creating the license-request file on my MicroSD!  GODDAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## Cha0tic (Jun 20, 2018)

Ordered around 3 on today, modchipdirect sent me my license key a hour ago so it took about 9 hours.


----------



## flyz3r (Jun 20, 2018)

I've bought mine from 3dsflashcard yesterday and got mine just now. can't test it now, since I'm on work, will do it later!


----------



## nor3x (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered from sky-3ds... And it never came through. Then I instantly remembered, when ordering at certain international sites, a lot of US credit cards will deny the transaction (this especially applies to gift cards). This might be why a lot of orders are not being sent out. I'm assuming they are receiving a lot of declines and are just slow to clear that up. Either way, I got an email from sky asking me to send it through PayPal. I sent it, after some back and forth and a screenshot request, I got it! Now, I will never do that shadyness ever again in my life and can't advocate for it, but it worked, got my key.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

crotchy said:


> yup... just stuck on "payment accepted" which happened like 2 hours after I paid through paypal.
> havent gotten anything since, what email did u mail them on?



I'm stuck on 'Payment Accepted' too with 3DS-flashcard but heard back from them... they said they had used up all of their codes but getting more within a few hours... and that was a few hours ago. I'll be satisfied enough if I can get the email by morning. Also kinda wonder why others who ordered from 3DS-Flashcard are getting theirs and I haven't yet...


----------



## phailure (Jun 20, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> I'm stuck on 'Payment Accepted' too with 3DS-flashcard but heard back from them... they said they had used up all of their codes but getting more within a few hours... and that was a few hours ago. I'll be satisfied enough if I can get the email by morning. Also kinda wonder why others who ordered from 3DS-Flashcard are getting theirs and I haven't yet...


 Ordered from them last night, still haven't heard anything. Ordered another one from modchipsdirect this afternoon and got mine a few hours ago. Had I known from the start show shady 3dsflashcards was, would not have done it.


----------



## djricekcn (Jun 20, 2018)

does anyone know who bills under ""sq game console parts" ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

3ds-flashcard status is after 12 hours on shipped, but still havent got anything. Also they didnt answer my email/Messages


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 20, 2018)

Riyaz said:


> 3ds-flashcard status is after 12 hours on shipped, but still havent got anything. Also they didnt answer my email/Messages


Same with me. But its been 16 hours


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> Same with me. But its been 16 hours


actually if i look at the time at the site it should be 18 hours for me lmao


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered my SX OS license key from modchipcentral about 8 hours ago...I had also ordered one from online-trends about 16 hours ago....I cancelled online-trends one since I got the one from modchipcentral...I even cancelled my SX Pro from Modchipcentral.  Honestly, I don't mind using a phone/computer to boot into the CFW.  I mean, once I got a huge MicroSD card, I won't even have to power the Switch off....Maybe soon we'll get a nice FTP program that I could just FTP the XCI files over (I think the current one has issues with large files or something, unless it's been updated)

I got the key 4 hours ago (OMG, 4 hours ago?  I played South Park that long? LOL)


----------



## Joom (Jun 20, 2018)

jakkal said:


> Maybe you should find a seller on eBay because people like you know nothing about the modding scene at all.


Lol, how fucking arrogant and pretentious of you. Other retailers have absolutely no problem advertising that their services are from China. This is an obvious marketing scheme to give US buyers a false reassurance that their orders are coming from a domestic retailer. Nothing else. I love how you act like you know what's going on.


----------



## solitaire4eva (Jun 20, 2018)

djricekcn said:


> does anyone know who bills under ""sq game console parts" ?



"Game Console Parts" is modchips on my CC report.

Updated!

Just saw your last message which included south park for 4 hours lol.


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

EDIT


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> Exact same situation as me... 12 hours after I paid (first with CC that didn't go through so I used PayPal) and nothing from them after promising a code within 4 hours.
> 
> DO NOT ORDER FROM 3DS-FLASHCARDS. Sorry do I need to say that again?? DO NOT ORDER FROM 3DS-FLASHCARDS. Spend a few more bucks and get it from a place without their heads in their asses.


I mailed [email protected] and got my code 7 minutes after i mailed, so you should try that if you didnt already.


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

Riyaz said:


> I mailed [email protected] and got my code 7 minutes after i mailed, so you should try that if you didnt already.



I did, she was the one that told me last night that I'd get a code within 4 hours. 12 hours later she isn't answering anymore, but I understand it's like 11pm over there now.

I'm waiting 24 hours then disputing with PayPal, I don't have time for this garbage. Learn how to run a proper blackmarket pirating business


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> I did, she was the one that told me last night that I'd get a code within 4 hours. 12 hours later she isn't answering anymore, but I understand it's like 11pm over there now.
> 
> I'm waiting 24 hours then disputing with PayPal, I don't have time for this garbage. Learn how to run a proper blackmarket pirating business


Understandable, that really suck.


----------



## Albytrozz (Jun 20, 2018)

Riyaz said:


> Understandable, that really suck.



Also a bit pissed that I did homework on the ones that seemed to be delivering but went with one a YouTuber I used to trust recommended lol. Should have known better about that too...


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 20, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I ordered my SX OS license key from modchipcentral about 8 hours ago...I had also ordered one from online-trends about 16 hours ago....I cancelled online-trends one since I got the one from modchipcentral...I even cancelled my SX Pro from Modchipcentral.  Honestly, I don't mind using a phone/computer to boot into the CFW.  I mean, once I got a huge MicroSD card, I won't even have to power the Switch off....Maybe soon we'll get a nice FTP program that I could just FTP the XCI files over (I think the current one has issues with large files or something, unless it's been updated)
> 
> I got the key 4 hours ago (OMG, 4 hours ago?  I played South Park that long? LOL)



I don't see anything on their site about Nintendo switch?


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jun 20, 2018)

Artwebb said:


> I don't see anything on their site about Nintendo switch?




I meant Modchipsdirect...someone else said modchipcentral and it stuck with me....but I meant modchipsdirect....sorry


----------



## phailure (Jun 20, 2018)

Order from 3ds-flashcard 2 days ago, still nothing. Don't buy from them.


----------



## Artwebb (Jun 21, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I meant Modchipsdirect...someone else said modchipcentral and it stuck with me....but I meant modchipsdirect....sorry



Shitty. I was hoping modchipcentral. I had gotten tons of stuff from them over the years.


----------



## DollyWhipDoll (Jun 21, 2018)

Albytrozz said:


> Also a bit pissed that I did homework on the ones that seemed to be delivering but went with one a YouTuber I used to trust recommended lol. Should have known better about that too...



If the YouTuber starts with an S, I know which one. 

Just searched his YouTube name with GBATemp, through Google, and I see you mentioned him. Thought I saw him comment on this board before.

I used to be open to his suggestions, but after him ignoring the Layered backup mod, it has me thinking that site is giving him a cut. He has not made a YouTube video nor tweeted about it, even though I've seen a viewer of his ask. That's huge news that he should have, at least, made some type of comment to his subscribers/followers about. I get pure, unadulterated, shady tactics with a smooth and slick demeanor vibe from that one. Do *NOT* trust him.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 21, 2018)

gamemasteru03 said:


> So I wanna buy sx os (license) from a USA reseller. I dont care that much about price but I don't want to pay more than 35$. I mainly just want a reseller which will send me the code today instead of making me wait days. I was considering getting from 3ds flashcard since it says on their site that they will give you a code within 2 hours of purchasing (can somebody who purchased from them tell me if this is true?). So who should I buy from?



They are all shit tbh. I ordered from modchipdirect two weeks ago and still havent recieved anything. By the time they ship to you,coldboot CFW will be available.


----------



## fotuwe (Jun 21, 2018)

Dvdxploitr said:


> I meant Modchipsdirect...someone else said modchipcentral and it stuck with me....but I meant modchipsdirect....sorry



Good to hear. I ordered mine like 4 hrs ago (tho from europe - so theyre all sleeping now). 
Hope to get my SX OS license today


----------



## benson733 (Jun 23, 2018)

I decided to order my SX OS license from ModChipsDirect.com yesterday (Friday) at 2:27PM MST, key was sent at 7:29PM MST. I can only recommend purchasing from them based on my experience.


----------



## darktabris4212 (Jun 27, 2018)

tomhanks69 said:


> dude if you order today, you likely WON'T get it today on account of payment usually taking 24hrs to process. Just order from axiogame and wait until tomorrow when they deliver to everyone who ordered. for $25, that is not a bad wait for a reasonably priced product.


Dont buy from axiogame, they sell my and used licence and no fix until now


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 28, 2018)

darktabris4212 said:


> Dont buy from axiogame, they sell my and used licence and no fix until now


 They actually did right by me despite the lack of communication


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

I'd say http://www.modchipsdirect.com/  is the best


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jun 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> I'd say http://www.modchipsdirect.com/  is the best


Maluma doesnt like this


----------



## pshen007 (Jul 4, 2018)

I would like to share my experience buying sx os license code from modchipsdirect:
- I bought it Jun 30, they send the code same day (I was not aware that code was in a small note at the end of email so I wrote them on Jul 2)
- I've tried to activate my sx os on Jul 3, but license code was not working, after contacted with xecuter team, they told me that the license was used on Jun 26 so that was the reason they are not validating it.
- Today Jul 4, I've sent a email to modchipsdirect and I am waiting their response.

This is a really bad and annoying experience, will update when my email gets an answer.

By now I don't recommend to buy from modchipsdirect


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

It may not the best reseller, but it should be the fastest one, 3ds-flashcard.com, they open the selly.gg store to sell and give away sx os with Paypal payment, after contacting them to get a selly.gg link, we can buy and get os code e-mail in 5 minutes. However, if you order with the CC payment, it will take some hours to let the payment goes through and you should wait for the code e-mail from them.


----------

